# Ever had your stand ripped off?



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I wanted to get this off my chest, and I have a question, this is the first time I have had this happen to me. I own property in Scioto County. It's a family owned piece of land, I own 50 acres, dad owns 25, uncle, cousins make up the balance of approx 450 acres. Now, mind you this is a pretty isolated piece of property and the acerage takes up most of a large valley.
So here is my problem, for the last several years I have picked up ladder stands for around $50 (sales in august) and keep them at our cabin to put up around the property for upcoming bow and gun seasons. I went down about 3 weeks ago and put 2 up, locked in with cable locks and will be hunting this weekend. Well, 2 of my cousins are down there already and I spoke to him last night and one of the stands has been stolen, someone had to take the time, to go get a bolt cutter and come back. Lock was laying cut at the bottom of the tree. Now, I can tolorate hunters that "slide" onto the property while we are not around, but I can't stand a thief. It really insults me personally that someone, who I am sure lives in the area, would stoop to being a thief for a lousy $50 ladder stand.  

Anyone have any foolproof lock systems they use? My hunting time is limited and I like to have stands up before season like most hunters.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I lost 5 stands in two years on property in Athens. 

The previous 7-8 years I had lost none on this same property.

The landowner hired a new farm helper that had a teenage son the summer before all of my stands started disappearing.

The new helper left after two years and all of my stands have been fine ever since.

I confronted the helper and his son and as you might imagine, they knew nothing!

These were hang on stands with screw in tree steps to climb the tree. After all of my problems I loosened the steps half way up the climb on one of my stands, hoping someone might have a rude awakening, but alas, the stand and all of the steps were stolen anyway. I tried locks and chains, didn't help.

If someone wants your stand they'll get it somehow.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

It's a shame that people are so freakin' low as to steal a treestand. If I caught them in the act, I sure hope I had the good sense enough not to shoot their A$$ on site!


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

The only way to do it is build wooden stands or take a climber and take it in and out with you EVERY TIME. There ain't a bigger pisser than not having a stand to hunt in except the fact that some piece of *$#&$+#@&#$&*@!&#&* stole from you. Thats why I would never buy one of those high dollar trail cams because I know with my luck that sucker would be gone in no time.

The only other suggestion I could make is to set up some type of booby trap around your stand and just put up warning signs of the booby trap and if their leg in a bear snare doesn't deter them, then nothing will. But then again, you have to worry about kids and animals getting hurt and it just wouldn't be worth it. ??


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Consider yourself "lucky" if you can, lol I had out a deer feeder for 2 years and no problems, even had a deer cam nearby. Welp last year sometime (after I took the camera down or I would have had pics of them) Someone not only trespassed but opened up the spinner box and tore all the wires out! I would have been pissed if they would have taken it BUT it is even worse for them to just destroy it for NO reason! At least if they stole it I would know someone would be using it but to just tear up it and be stuck with a expensive bird perch really P&*&# me off!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

BC -
After that post, I do feel lucky. Vandilism on something like that for no reason. I just don't understand why some people are like that. Pointless and aggrevating.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

There are locks that are specifically designed to resist bolt cutters, there just is nowhere to get the cutter on the lock. But then the cable because the weak link and they will just cut the cable with a hacksaw.

Given enough time on an isolated property a determined a-hole can steal anything.

I have a ladder stand I leave up on a property I hunt and I think I am going to try and figure out a way to remove the bottom section of ladder and still leave the stand attached. That will at least make it a huge pain to get up in and make it a virtually pointless stand if it is stolen.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

All that money spent on ladders and steps..... could have bought the Tree Lounge a couple times over.... about 14 pounds.... safe as can bee.... and just plain awesome.... tote in quiet.... hook to tree.... 6 knobs is all you have to get her up and going.... my advice is to never leave anything in the woods these days.... to many idiots, theives, and morally tainted individuals.

www.treelounge.com


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I also have my own property and have had one stolen from it several years ago and the neighboring property had a couple as well. This was done during the offseason when we were too lazy to take them down and also trusted the place.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I haven't had one stolen, but have heard enough of them stolen to carry my viper x4 in and out every day.
ski


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I had my first and last climber stolen once. A guy my boss let hunt the farm I worked had came up one night to me and said there was a tresspasser around. I said really? and he said yeah. He had a climbing stand back there but it has suddenly came up missing (He was acting rather sarcastic). After asking him where it was I said it was my stand and it was on the neighbors property. I asked him if he had permission to hunt there and he said well, No he had seen the tresspasser in the stand from his and knew he wasn't allowed back there. He was obviously backpeddleing by now, I asked for my stand back and he said he had no idea who took it. Then to make matters worse i was shelling corn a week later and watched the guy walk ACROST the neighbors field and back through ours as he left for the eavening. He had a climber strapped to his back as well  I never did get my stand back but he also lost 700 hundred acres of pretty good private hunting and I made it a point to tell ALL the neighboring farmers whome I knew who he was, what he did and how my stand mysteriously came up missing. I have never been so angry in my life, i wanted to just hop out of the combine and shove one of those arrows where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I had a salt block stolen once. That is pretty sad.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

The Yr I Hunted Pa.i Had My Stolen...no One Around Anywhere So I Left My Stand By A Tree Kinda Hidden...went To Lunch Came Back And Whola,gone.
No Cars Around At All..everyone I Know Quit Huntin Pa. As They Kept Raising Their Out Of State Fees//////////


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

bgpark1 said:


> All that money spent on ladders and steps..... could have bought the Tree Lounge a couple times over.... about 14 pounds.... safe as can bee.... and just plain awesome.... tote in quiet.... hook to tree.... 6 knobs is all you have to get her up and going.... my advice is to never leave anything in the woods these days.... to many idiots, theives, and morally tainted individuals.
> 
> www.treelounge.com


Sorry, I haven't spent anywhere close to $300 on a stand, or all my stands combined.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Our group started "losing" stands from private property we had sole permission on back in 92 or 93. After some failed attempts to lock them down
or catch the thief, we purchased a BUNCH of removeable aircraft grade aluminum steps. They weigh nothing and take up little space. You take your 
13mm ratchet with you when you set the stand and screw in the lag bolts leaving only the "head" of the bolt pertruding from the tree. The steps fit only one way over the bolts in the tree and slide into place. 

We hunt anywhere from 14-22ft high depending on the terrain. I usually leave the top 4-6 steps on the tree - which leaves 12+ft of nothing but bolts.

It certainly isn;t foolproof - a person can bring screw in steps and get up there, but it sure helped us out. Maybe we just had lazy theives


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

FNF-
That's a heck of an idea, where would you pick up steps like that?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I can't remember where we ordered them from? I know we placed a large group order for a price break - they are NOT cheap, but they will last several lifetimes. Only maintenance is to losen the bolts 2 cranks every other season to allow for tree growth.

I will check with my Dad - I think he was the one who got them for everybody.

I can check my hunting boxes also - I know a few years ago I still had several dozen bolts & steps. My supplies seem to get pilfered through by my 
family members when I sleep  If I still have as many as I did - I may make you a handsome deal.

I will pm you.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I alos had a friend who went to the mehtod FNF mentions. I don't think his were aircraft grade though. He hunts in a residential area on the west side of cicny and was also worried about kids climbing up and getting hurt. He also has lost a few stands as well.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Yes I have had them stolen. No I have not gotten them back. Yes, mad as all *&%^&^$^%$. I am still ready with my size 15 to put in someones back side.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Detachable tree steps.

I've used these and they work well. They are not aluminum.

http://ezyclimb.com/treesteps.shtml#Detachable


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey guys...new to the site. Fortunately I have never lost a stand that I left after season. However, If I know ahead of time that I'll be leaving it, I'll drill two holes in the post between the floor and seat and with a cordless drill, drive two lag bolts into the tree through the post. Seems to have worked for me and I have 4 store bought stands I leave on private property. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

if you are going to leave em up, plan on getting em stolen.....sorry buddy.

tony


----------



## TopGun (Jun 29, 2005)

i have a double rifle stand i leave on a farm in Russel Township, never gets bothered, but.....took my Goliath climber out to the woods in southern ohio and set it up the NIGHT BEFORE opening day , to put it in the tree instead of rattling around in the dark the next morning,and put out some corn and cider, came back the next morning to get into it and it was gone. All i wanted was to be prepared.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

had a brand new stand put it out in walton (boone county area) ky. didnt think anyone even hunted the property around us got ready to get in it oppening morning and sure enough it was gone. Had it butted up about 50 yds from the other properties fence line. Got all sorts of pissed and went off looking for it knowing that it could ahve only gone over to the property right next to us. I did find it too. Im positive it is ours even has the bent forearm that goes up as a shooting rest when i put it up. They locked it to a big oak. This was a year ago always tempted to go over there shoot off the lock and get it just dont want to have more problems than what there already are what's your all's advice?


----------



## TopGun (Jun 29, 2005)

Kind of late Ohiocatan, you should have dealt with that back when it happened, now it is kind of hard to prove that it was yours, at least then someone would have been really nervous when you approached them about it. Or if you take it back just leave em a note and say i am taking it baCK IF YOU WANT YOU KNOW WHERE TO COME TO. AND THE PERSON THAT SHOWS UP WILL BE THE CULPRIT. From that point it can only get worse, arguements, fights, loaded weapons oh my. just count it as a lesson learned and move on.


----------



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

I too have a climber I carry in AND out every day. But I mainly hunt public land. The last 2 seasons I've come across a few stands in the woods. One was a real nice 2 man ladder stand, on public land (I'd like to have one of those for taking the kids out), saw it there for a couple of days, then it was gone. I hope the owner took it. A friend (shoreboundone) had his cable lock carved up. Some jacka55 used his hunting knife the cut through the cover, but could not cut through th cable. I would never even think to take someones stand, or anything for that matter. I have to beg, borrow, scratch and scrape to get the things I have for hunting and I know how pissed off I'd be if I had somthing stolen. It would take along time to replace it, if I could at all. I just don't know what happend to the golden rule.


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

I know the feelings when you see your stand vanished. Been there. Like you've been kicked in the stomach.

List of my stand that was stolen -- Warren & Sweat Bowhunter (somebody had balls to saw the tree down for that  ) then Loggy Bayou then Loc On.

This year I bought new version LoneWolf Alpha. No way in hell will I leave it up in the tree. They will take it in a heartbeat even if I welded it to the tree! So I made it much easier a little like its a climber. I left a couple of EZ hang hook by LW on several trees and on each tree it has screw in steps. All I do is climb up with the stand on my back and attach it on the hook and pull the strap and I'm done.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm thinking of petitioning the ATF and ODNR to make tree stand theft a felony. What we could do is register our stands with ODNR (for free of course) and a serial number will be stamped into the stand much like they are on firearms and if anyone is ever caught with a stand that isn't registered to them, they will do time in a federal slam you in the _ _ _ prison! 

What do you guys think about that? Just an idea........


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Smallie Gene said:


> I'm thinking of petitioning the ATF and ODNR to make tree stand theft a felony. What we could do is register our stands with ODNR (for free of course) and a serial number will be stamped into the stand much like they are on firearms and if anyone is ever caught with a stand that isn't registered to them, they will do time in a federal slam you in the _ _ _ prison!
> 
> What do you guys think about that? Just an idea........


 I assume you are kidding? Removing a serial number from a stand would be much simpler than a gun or other serialized equipment.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah, I'm half kidding, but half serious...... I'm just brainstorming. Clearly the portable climber is the way to go but dang it, people stealing S*** P***** me off.

Why would removing a serial number from a tree stand be so much easier than any other "serialized equipment?" I know they are aluminum but maybe you could put a serial number stamp on the aluminum and coat it with carbon-polyeuthrythane or something like that?? Yeah, if someone wants to get a serial number off that bad they can but making tree stand theft a felony might be a big deterent. If you had a stand with filed off serial numbers, you're going to the slammer.....that would deter me. It would be pretty obvious if the identification stamp was altered or removed.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know what you mean about getting PO'ed about it. Some people are such low lives.

I guess they coule begin requiring serial numbers but then you have the old ones still out there. Guys would just claim they had it for a while. The serial number on an aluminum surface could be easily scraped off in the field with a good hunting knife whereas to remove a gun S/N would require grinding it off. At least that is how I think most criminals do it. I got that from watching TV.

The big problem is that most of the stands are never seen again and for someone to find their old stand would most of the time require them to trespass on others' property to claim it, which again is a crime.

I don't have a good answer either except that I would suggest that anyone hunting an public area to definitely remove the stand each time or take extra precaution to secure it. If you are on private land in an area where you suspect the risk of trespassers, you should do the same. It is not nailing the low-life thieves that way but at least you may have a stand to hunt from.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I am glad to see I am not the only person ragged off about this!! I can't stand a thief! No matter what the property is. I did find a few good ideas in this string of posts. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

...GPS homing devices. You could implant a little chip inside your stand and monitor its whereabouts for about $300. $300 for just one stand plus the price of the stand is a little pricey but.........

- A nice tree stand - $200
- A carton of Newports, $41.27
- A tree stand homing device - $300
- The look on the thief's face when you pulled into his driveway with about 10 buddies with guns drawn - priceless 

Plus, once word got out about the homing devices, your stands would be a lot safer from thieves.

People who steal, really Pee me Off!  

Think is, I have $70 ladder stand in the woods now and I just have a gut feeling that sucker is going to end up missing. If someone steals it, they can have it, all I want is to know who they are. 

BKR, PM me if you're interested in these homing devices further and I'll give you the information so you can buy us a couple.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be awesome to bust someone by way of a locator chip. The look on his face when he was sitting perched in his tree and having the law marching in under his stand would be priceless.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Green County, Fairground Rd/Trebein/Hilltop

Went to my buck hole yesterday and found that my tree stand was stolen. Sometime between December of last season and yesterday. Remington Mag ladder stand. About 3 years old.


----------



## mjhall (Aug 2, 2005)

This would only work for the person above who thought he knew who took the stand, and where it was, but--I read a post once by a guy who typed a little piece of paper with his name & address on it, rolled it up and took off an end cap off one of the tubing sections of his stand and inserted the paper and replaced the cap. doesn't cost anything

Mike


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

ohiocatan said:


> had a brand new stand put it out in walton (boone county area) ky. didnt think anyone even hunted the property around us got ready to get in it oppening morning and sure enough it was gone. Had it butted up about 50 yds from the other properties fence line. Got all sorts of pissed and went off looking for it knowing that it could ahve only gone over to the property right next to us. I did find it too. Im positive it is ours even has the bent forearm that goes up as a shooting rest when i put it up. They locked it to a big oak. This was a year ago always tempted to go over there shoot off the lock and get it just dont want to have more problems than what there already are what's your all's advice?


TAKE A GOOEY OR SOME KIND OF SUNSTANCE AND SPREAD IT ALL AROUND THE TREE..WHEN THEY ARE CLIMBING THEY WILL GET A HANDFUL,OR HEADFULL


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I had one stolen 2 years ago (Silverback) along with my steps. They left the cut straps in the tree. I hope whoever helped themselves to it fell and broke their neck.  I spent 2 months saving for it but someone needed it worse than me I suppose.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

mjhall said:


> This would only work for the person above who thought he knew who took the stand, and where it was, but--I read a post once by a guy who typed a little piece of paper with his name & address on it, rolled it up and took off an end cap off one of the tubing sections of his stand and inserted the paper and replaced the cap. doesn't cost anything
> 
> Mike


 I like that idea! Now what we need to do is find out from a law officer if that would give them enough reason to inspect someone's stand. In other words if you suspected that someone took your stand and they denied it, you could go to the sheriff and report it and tell them to check the tubing for proof. Of course if many folks start doing that then guess what the first thing the thief will do after nabbing the stand.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I talked to my Dad tonight and found out that there were about 6 stands stolen from 2 different farms down by Harrison County. Be on the lookout if your down that way because some low life is up to no good.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I had my cross bow and backpack stolen from my truck on Sunday night this week. Southwest region/Greene County/South Beavercreek area. Here are the items stolen.

Yukon SL with the Horton 4x32 scope.
Olympus Camedia D560 digitial camera
Camo backpack with the automatic zipper activated red light
10 inch folding brush saw in camo sheath
several field dressing glove kits
Remington 8 inch buck knife with black rubber handle in a black sheath

My deductible is $1000 which is just about the value of what was stolen. A good haul for a thief and probably went to a pawn shop somewhere.

Dang it. Hunting has some real low lifes that I never noticed among fisherman.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

It really P#$% you off huh? I don't get it either. Apparently some people are just raised this way. Sorry to hear about both the losses.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm really interested to hear about this homing device if there is such a thing that you can put on your equipment and then track it via gps. I'd love to catch the low lifes that do this crap. Did Smallie Gene give anyone the link?


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

call all the pawn shops around town..people will do anything for drug money


----------

